# Noob mixer no flavor



## Spongebob (5/2/20)

Fellow mixers, help a buddy out? I have been DIYing for a short while but feel like just giving it up as a bad job nothing i mix have that intense flavor i am looking for  i have mixed different flavor profiles, ratios, used different nicotine and concentrates from different flavor houses but everything ends up in the bin as it comes out bland bland bland with a hint or wisp of flavor 

What am i doing wrongideas please??? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/2/20)

Hi @Spongebob

Tell us what types of juices you are mixing - desserts or fruity for example
Also, are you mixing according to tried and tested recipes or just creating your own mixes?
How long are you letting it steep?

Perhaps include one or two recipes you have used with the concentrates and percentages

I am sure the DIY experts will then have more info to advise you better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (5/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Fellow mixers, help a buddy out? I have been DIYing for a short while but feel like just giving it up as a bad job nothing i mix have that intense flavor i am looking for  i have mixed different flavor profiles, ratios, used different nicotine and concentrates from different flavor houses but everything ends up in the bin as it comes out bland bland bland with a hint or wisp of flavor
> 
> What am i doing wrongideas please???
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Trust me I've also tried a lot of recipes but i stick now to what i know works for me.
What i do is i mix all concentrates then shake the bottle lightly then mix pg and vg then my nic close it and put it away.
All my mixes is fruity tried some other types but its not for me

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Fellow mixers, help a buddy out? I have been DIYing for a short while but feel like just giving it up as a bad job nothing i mix have that intense flavor i am looking for  i have mixed different flavor profiles, ratios, used different nicotine and concentrates from different flavor houses but everything ends up in the bin as it comes out bland bland bland with a hint or wisp of flavor
> 
> What am i doing wrongideas please???
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Shake your concentrates first. Then mix a one flavour with no NIC. If you don't get flavour add more flavour am shake again. Till you do get flavour. That's the percentage that works for you. (write it down somewhere) sometimes when you follow recipe 1. You don't have the same flavour receptors as the person who developed the recipe and also other people that vaped it.
2.you don't have the same setup the guy used.
So you would not have the same experience. I had your issue and this is what worked for me.
If I add too much I just add VG and later when satisfied add the NIC.


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Shake your concentrates first. Then mix a one flavour with no NIC. If you don't get flavour add more flavour am shake again. Till you do get flavour. That's the percentage that works for you. (write it down somewhere) sometimes when you follow recipe 1. You don't have the same flavour receptors as the person who developed the recipe and also other people that vaped it.
> 2.you don't have the same setup the guy used.
> So you would not have the same experience. I had your issue and this is what worked for me.
> If I add too much I just add VG and later when satisfied add the NIC.



@Room Fogger @StompieZA @ivc_mixer 
@Puff the Magic Dragon and anyone else that DIY please ,some input needed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

If you add too much concentrates you also stand a chance of a tasteless vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Fellow mixers, help a buddy out? I have been DIYing for a short while but feel like just giving it up as a bad job nothing i mix have that intense flavor i am looking for  i have mixed different flavor profiles, ratios, used different nicotine and concentrates from different flavor houses but everything ends up in the bin as it comes out bland bland bland with a hint or wisp of flavor
> 
> What am i doing wrongideas please???
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@Spongebob , I agree with most of what @Resistance @Silver and @The vaper is saying. There are so many variables at play that can influence the outcome. I have also found that a lot of diy recipes are very subtle, and you don’t get the same oomph as from the commercial ones. 

I am by no means that good at mixing, maybe someone more experienced can elaborate more, but I have found that by adding a bit of sweetener, very low percentages does help a bit, especially in fruits, they do that with commercial juices as well, and you have to play around with the concentrates. Look at the main profile you are mixing and go up a bit at a time, check average use of a concentrate in one of the calculators and you will have a guide to work in. 

Too high will also drop flavor, so it’s a balancing act in the end. Just because a recipe says something doesn’t mean you have to follow it to a T. What profiles you like and mix is another variable, fruits are easier, the rest a bit more difficult. Have a good look at the diy recipient on the site, found some good ones on there. Maybe share some profiles and especially recipes and you will get a lot of advice on it. Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/2/20)

Many, many factors can play a role here. I'm not going to repeat what @Resistance or @Room Fogger said as they have very valid points, except one thing I will also reiterate. Sweetener does help. You do not have to go ape and add like 2% CAP Super Sweet (unless you want it very sweet, in which case go for it), but even 0.5% will help (and then there's the thing of which sweetener works best with which mix, e.g. CAP SS is great but does not work well with custards, well not for me, but that's a different topic).

Other things you need to remember is that some concentrates are naturally low in flavour, e.g. most watermelons. I find to mix a decent watermelon you need to bump the flavour quite a bit versus something like Strawberry. Another mixing faux-pas that first time mixers make, and I include myself in that when I started, is adding too many different flavours as you want to copy some or other very complicated commercial juice. So you want a custard, strawberry flavour with some cookie background but a nice cakey moistness and thus you end off using about 10 different concentrates at 1% each or thereabout. Your juice then gets muddled and you end off getting a lot of nothing.

Then, plan your juice on paper first. What is your base flavour and that should be one, max two flavours. Then what do you want to add to it to enhance that flavour. Then lastly what do you want to add to give it a different dimension (this last step I would leave out until you really start knowing your flavours). For example, for the following recipe my wife wanted me to make a juice which tastes like the licorice balls she buys from Woolworths which is mainly licorice but with a slight salty taste. So my base was licorice, enhancer was salted caramel (for the saltiness) and a little bavarian cream as it has a slight creamy taste as well and I came up with this:
2% FW Salted Caramel
6.5% FW Black Licorice
1% Bavarian Cream
1% Clyrosweet (works better in creamy mixes than CAP SS imho)

The end result was that she loved it and it was quite spot on to the sweets.

Lastly, as someone who is starting to mix, *keep your recipes simple*! Three concentrates mixes can taste just as good as 8 concentrate mixes, sometimes better. Once you get to know your concentrates and what they do and how they interact with each other, then move to more complex ones but you never need to over-complicate a juice. Maybe post one or two of the recipes you tried to make and we can assist.

And before I forget. Stay away from things like FA MTS Vape Wizard and CLY Clyroenhance or TFA Smooth until you really know what you're doing. That can mess up a juice like nothing.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Something I tried that actually also worked for me. I eliminated sweetener and my diy got so much better.
Might be because it's artificial, all the artificial sweeteners in the cool drinks of today also makes it taste like crap to me.
So also try a fruity mix without sweetener and see how that works out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/2/20)

Who is your DIY supplier?
Probably change it and try a different more reputable vendor. As sometimes concentrates are diluted too much, Speak from experience,
Also add 0.25 to 1 % CAP super sweet to your juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (6/2/20)

There is already so much good advice in this thread - you have to love the community.

@Spongebob are you able to post any of the recipes you have actually mixed. It may be able to help us identify possible issues such as over-flavoring/muting. And as @Resistance mentioned, make sure you are shaking your concentrates before each use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

I can give you a recipe that i have mixed 100s of liters for me and my wife 
But its fruity

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/20)

Just add super sweet by capella, the only sweetener that works great, i tried numerous other sweetners that left my juice tasteless even after bumping up my concentrates and sweetner, cap super sweet is the only one that worked for me, Never buy TFA sweetener, that stuff might as well be water the way it works.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (6/2/20)

Thanks lads, wow, a lot of useful information but also raises some more questions 

To start of i am nowhere near 3 or 8 concentrate mixes, usually mix one flavor mixes and recently trying two? Still to much of a noob to try more complicated flavors 

I mix by weight using a liquid calculator to get the different percentages but when i want to say mix juice at 70/30 12 mg 5% flavor and i try to increase the flavor, it pops out some message about the flavor not to exceed 0 pg or something  why is this? Then i have to alter either the pg/vg ratio or reduce the nic to get the calculator to "balance" again, thereby effectively "forcing" me to mix a different ratio or nic level than what i wanted? 

I was also "taught" via internet and YouTube to add nic first then vg/pg and lasty flavor? Is this wrong as everyone seems to do it the other way round? 

@Resistance you also confusing me buddy? Are you effectively saying you mix by taste and then add the rest? How do you then know what percentage of the flavor you add? Do you count drops or how?

Lastly i use pasito with rba as my day carry because of the convenience but at night the pico and skyline comes out 

I like good tobaccos, when i did salts RY4 was my ADV and once in a while grape bubble. I also like fruity but not too sweet or sour as it bugs the tummy 

Oh yes, i always used to buy from boss vape but recently switched to flavor world to check if it's the concentrate but I find the latter flavors very chemically tasting?

Yeah, i know.... Difficult customer

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (6/2/20)

Thought it a good idea to also add the flavors i have, maybe there is a good recipe in there? 

Amarula, pacific cooler, original blend, vanilla cream tobacco, banana, salted caramel, koolada, ry4, pink lady, Australian chocolate, passion fruit, mango, berries. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

What nicotine are you using

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thought it a good idea to also add the flavors i have, maybe there is a good recipe in there?
> 
> Amarula, pacific cooler, original blend, vanilla cream tobacco, banana, salted caramel, koolada, ry4, pink lady, Australian chocolate, passion fruit, mango, berries.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You should try one shots, makes life so much easier, you should try tabacco bastards bourbon or dark honey if you like tobacco flavours, really nice stuff, add some custard to that and you have some creamy goodness 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

You can try this recipe one of my favorites i buy all my concentrates from flavour world

Double mango and Malaysian double mango they say are the same but double mango from flavour world is better for me

Banana cream(tfa) i normally split in half
In other words i use 0.60g banana cream(tfa)and 0.60g banana cream(LA)

The other concentrates can be subbed

I'm gonna do a test to see if i can sub tropical mango with Alphonso mango 

Nic i use is prime nic for the wife at 1 mg and for me gold nic at 3mg

I mixed this for the past year about 4 batches per month 

Its shake an vape but after 3 days the mango has settled in 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> You can try this recipe one of my favorites i buy all my concentrates from flavour world
> 
> Double mango and Malaysian double mango they say are the same but double mango from flavour world is better for me
> 
> ...





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

Sorry here is the recipe






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks lads, wow, a lot of useful information but also raises some more questions
> 
> To start of i am nowhere near 3 or 8 concentrate mixes, usually mix one flavor mixes and recently trying two? Still to much of a noob to try more complicated flavors
> 
> ...


Ok, a lot more info to work from. Let’s see if this helps.
Single concentrate mixes will always compare poorly with commercial, as it only reflects one part of a profile. There are specific flavors that can be mixed like this successfully, but not a lot. FA Soho is one, nutty tobacco at 12%, ADV for me. For good flavor you will mostly need to blend more to get where it needs to be. Look under DIY recipes, there are some good 2 concentrate mixes, and some more great recipes all for your enjoyment.
The adjustment on the calculator allows for your mixing specifications, when you use a 36mg/ml nic for a 12 mg juice it “eats” the available PG ratio, meaning there is not enough space for the rest of the flavoring as it will exceed the 30% allowance. Switch to a 100 mg/ml to solve this. I can recommend Spider Nic from @method1 for this, smooth and no pepper or funny tastes.
I do nic, PG, flavor, VG, doesn’t really matter which way around, a good shake and a good steep is all it needs.
I think what @Resistance means is that when you taste the final product, and the flavor you would like to be more pronounced is not as strong, add a bit more and test again until it tastes good for you, I.e, add a bit more peach to make that taste stronger. Small increments though as too much will mute it again.
Pasito, try a 50pg/50vg mix ratio, flavour should be a bit better. Pico (winner) and Skyline combo, 30pg/70vg will do nicely.
Go to the diy section, there is a lot of tobacco recipes waiting for you, and mixing a 5 flavor or 8 flavor juice is no different from a 1 or 2 flavor concentrate one. You just need more concentrates. When starting it is easier to mix an existing recipe already done and tested by others, later you can develop your own as you become more familiar with the flavors and the % to use. I have been mixing for about 2,5 years, still only other people’s recipes, and I really enjoy them. One day when I’m ready I’ll start developing my own.

Good luck on your way down the hole, I’m a lot deeper, see you on your way down.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks lads, wow, a lot of useful information but also raises some more questions
> 
> To start of i am nowhere near 3 or 8 concentrate mixes, usually mix one flavor mixes and recently trying two? Still to much of a noob to try more complicated flavors
> 
> ...



What I'm saying is...I also had issues when I started DIY mixing. I got the scale at first but figured out that it didn't really work lekka. So I learnt that 1ml is roughly 22 drops and I got to know the concentrates I am using . The rest is very close to the way @Room Fogger explained. 1flavour at 1ml. Then up the percentage to 2ml. Till it tastes the way you expect it to taste. And if you see a recipe with for example melon as the main flavour @4% you would already know of it's too much or too little for your pallet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks lads, wow, a lot of useful information but also raises some more questions
> 
> To start of i am nowhere near 3 or 8 concentrate mixes, usually mix one flavor mixes and recently trying two? Still to much of a noob to try more complicated flavors
> 
> ...



Lets just say I used your Vendor and my juices tasted weak, I then changed to BLK and Boom made some decent stuff, If you ever looking at wanting to take DIY on proper, let me know I will sell you my entire stash cheap. have 116 concentrates, Dont want to hijack this thread so Inbox me,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> the flavor not to exceed 0 pg or something


This is most definitely due to what @Room Fogger said being 36mg nicotine. Basically, you cannot mix 12mg using a 70/30 ratio with 36mg nicotine. Even just adding PG, VG and nic only, my calculator tells me that with 36mg nic I am short adding PG to get to a 12mg mix. The only things you can do here are
- drop the nicotine level until the warning goes away (but I assume you want 12mg, so not really an option)
- buy 100mg nicotine
- change your PG/VG ratios (as per 2nd recipe below)

Also note that with such high nic levels, you will need to increase your general flavour amount, or use strong flavoured concentrates, as otherwise the nic will take over also leading to muted flavours



Spongebob said:


> Amarula, pacific cooler, original blend, vanilla cream tobacco, banana, salted caramel, koolada, ry4, pink lady, Australian chocolate, passion fruit, mango, berries.


Interesting list of ingredients. As you did not specify manufacturers it is a bit difficult to guess recipes from it, but let's give it a bash. (I am assuming manufacturer names here)

1. Vanilla Caramel Tobacco (100mg nic required, else drop your desired nic levels)
7.5% LB Vanilla Cream Tobacco
1% CB Banana
1.5% FW Salted Caramel
2% TFA RY4 Double

2. Fruits (you can do this with 36mg nic, but your PG/VG ratio would need to be 40/60)
4% CB Mango
2.5% LB Pacific Cooler
2-3 drops Koolada

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (7/2/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is most definitely due to what @Room Fogger said being 36mg nicotine. Basically, you cannot mix 12mg using a 70/30 ratio with 36mg nicotine. Even just adding PG, VG and nic only, my calculator tells me that with 36mg nic I am short adding PG to get to a 12mg mix. The only things you can do here are
> - drop the nicotine level until the warning goes away (but I assume you want 12mg, so not really an option)
> - buy 100mg nicotine
> - change your PG/VG ratios (as per 2nd recipe below)
> ...




also with regards to the issue where you cannot use 12mg nic because calculations will be off, you can most of the time buy the same nic in a VG solution instead of PG solution then on the calculator you just pick vg base and you can go as high as you want with nic levels and you will never ever have that issue again.

Same thing i did when i was mixing 35 mg saltnic juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/2/20)

Just use VG nic for your ratios to be right. Yes bit more shaking involved but I found the vg nic to have an better effect.
As soon as I dropped my flavour % I got better juices. I never add more than 3% of a specific flavour. Total flavour % almost always under 5%
And yes skip the one flavour mixes, dont know any of yoyr concentrates, but Ill take a stab.
3% berries, 1% passion fruit, 0.2 pacific cooler, 0.3 koolada
And that Amarula just sound if it will work with the salted caramel. Maybe 3% amarula 0.5 salted caramel and maybe some wishky flavour with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> buy the same nic in a VG solution instead of PG solution


Very true @CashKat88. I totally forgot about VG nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (7/2/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is most definitely due to what @Room Fogger said being 36mg nicotine. Basically, you cannot mix 12mg using a 70/30 ratio with 36mg nicotine. Even just adding PG, VG and nic only, my calculator tells me that with 36mg nic I am short adding PG to get to a 12mg mix. The only things you can do here are
> - drop the nicotine level until the warning goes away (but I assume you want 12mg, so not really an option)
> - buy 100mg nicotine
> - change your PG/VG ratios (as per 2nd recipe below)
> ...


Thanks buddy  this turns out to not be bad at all in fact it's quite yummy will report back after some steep 

Gonna try second one

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very welcome Spongebob. Was off the top of my head, but glad it worked out.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spongebob (16/2/20)

I've decided to let this mixing business be...  Just does not seem to work out for me 

Will maybe go the one shot route  quick check? Which would you recommend  I liked the NCV burst original, wife said it smells like Nachtmusik chocolate and tasted like chocolate to me but when i want to order the only original is peaches and cream . Are there different original burst flavors? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

